# Drivers wanted?



## etoys (May 5, 2002)

... then why are the 8 cylinder models only offered (in the US) with the automatic transmission?


----------



## Belfi (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Drivers wanted? (etoys)*

There will be one eventually.
The G35 is auto only for a while.
IS300 was auto only for the 1st year.
The manual is generally withheld so that when it is finally released there will be new "buzz" for the new model.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Drivers wanted? (etoys)*

The 6-speed stick will be available next year. W8 Variant will be the only import sportswagon that offers stick in 8-cylinder form.


----------

